# Stick em Rods and Waterman Big Trout Tournament



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

May 17 2014 at the Waterman. $50.00 Entry fee for trout division. Also have a children's division for largest Gafftop. $10.00 entry fee. For information contact [email protected] or [email protected] Vendor booth space available.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

This event is in 4 weeks. 100% payback in the trout division. 1 big trout weigh in.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm, may try and fish this, gonna check to see if Im already down there then.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

3 weeks away. Kayak fisherman are welcomed.


----------

